# Vormerken: * Kehraus-Tag 17.6.05 *



## dvill (28 Mai 2005)

Die mageren Erträge für Feilschäring-Freibeuterangebote führen zu anderen Verwendungen der bekannten Schlepperseiten. Insofern ist bereits eine wachsende Sicherheit im Netz spürbar.

Dennoch scheint verbreitet die Devise zu sein, mit den alten Dialerlayouts, von denen die RegTP überzeugt ist, dass sie die Anforderungen an eine bewusste Entscheidung des Verbrauchers nicht erfüllen, bis zur letzten Sekunde maximal auszuschöpfen.

Das heißt dann aber auch: Keine Sekunde länger als 0:00 Uhr am 17.6.05.

Soll heißen: Was von dem Zeugs am 17.6.05 noch verfügbar sein sollte, dokumentiert unzureichende Bemühungen zur Orientierung an gesetzlichen Regelungen des Betreibers und führt zur rechtswidrigen Nutzung der 09009-Nummer.

Falls sich nach dem 17.6.05 solche Nutzungen der 09009-Nummern nachweisen lassen, wären das für die RegTP wertvolle Hinweise, die Zuverlässigkeit von Dialerbetreibern zu bewerten.

Nebenbei stellt sich die Frage, wie die jeweiligen Betreiber sicherstellen, dass vor dem 16.6.05 heruntergeladenen Dialer nach dem 17.6.05 nicht mehr zur Anwahl genutzt werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Falls sich nach dem 17.6.05 solche Nutzungen der 09009-Nummern nachweisen lassen, wären das für die RegTP wertvolle Hinweise, die Zuverlässigkeit von Dialerbetreibern zu bewerten.


Mal schauen, wenn ich am 17. gegen 00:00 etwas Zeit habe, dann kann ich gerne dokumentieren, was mir da so vor die Flinte kommt.  


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei stellt sich die Frage, wie die jeweiligen Betreiber sicherstellen, dass vor dem 16.6.05 heruntergeladenen Dialer nach dem 17.6.05 nicht mehr zur Anwahl genutzt werden.


Das ließe sich eigentlich nur lösen, in dem die verwendeten Rufnummern geerdet werden und die 17.6-Dialer mit neuen Rufnummern laufen.

MfG
L.


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Zur Umstellung gab es die Übergangszeit von 3 Monaten. Dann darf man aber die Zeit nicht zur Anlieferung der alten Dialer bis zur letzten theoretische Sekunde nutzen.

Es gibt neue und alte Dialer zu gleichen Rufnummern. Da bin ich gespannt, wie die Betreiber das genannte Problem lösen werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Umstellung gab es die Übergangszeit von 3 Monaten.
> Dann darf man aber die Zeit nicht zur Anlieferung der alten Dialer bis zur letzten theoretische Sekunde nutzen.


Alles was nicht ausdrücklich und bis ins kleinste Detail verboten ist , ist erlaubt. Das hat die Vergangenheit gelehrt.
Daher ist das Gejammer eines bekannten  Teils der Dialerbranche über angebliche Überregelementierung
Heuchelei, es gibt wie man sehen kann Dialerbetreiber, die kein Problem damit haben schon vor dem 17.6 
Dialer nach neuer Vorschrift einzusetzen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=104920#104920

 Es ist wohl kaum verwunderlich, dass es   genau dieselben sind, über die es offensichtlich
 wenige   Beschwerden in der Vergangenheit  gegeben hat  und deren Dialer auch 
nicht zu hunderttausenden deregistriert wurden.
Außerdem zählen sie auch wohl zu denjenigen,  die ohnehin Dialer nur als Alternative anbieten und
 nicht mit der bekannten Penetranz als einzigem  Zahlungsmittel. 

cp


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was nicht ausdrücklich und bis ins kleinste Detail verboten ist, ist erlaubt.


Das ist scheinbar der wirkliche Verhaltenskodex des Gewerbes vollumfänglich.

Die Auslieferung des alten Dialers mag bis zur letzten Sekunde erlaubt sein.

Die Nutzung des alten Dialers nach dem 17.6.05 durch Verbraucher wäre jedoch eine nicht-rechtskonforme Nutzung der 09009-Nummer.

Die Übergangszeit ist für die Abschaltung alter Dialer zu nutzen. Die Betreiber müssen eben rechtzeitig auf die neuen umsteigen und dem Verbraucher entsprechende Informationen zukommen lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (28 Mai 2005)

> Die Nutzung des alten Dialers nach dem 17.6.05 durch Verbraucher wäre jedoch eine nicht-rechtskonforme Nutzung der 09009-Nummer.



Was wohl niemanden der betroffenen Anbieter stören wird, solange die RegTP am 17.06. nicht sofort die nötigen und ihr per Gesetz ermöglichten Konsequenzen zieht. Und damit meine ich nicht Nummernabschaltung oder Inkassoverbot, sondern echte Konsequenzen. Man darf gespannt sein, ob dann endlich mal ernst gemacht wird in Sachen Verhängung empfindlicher Bußgelder.


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2005)

Die Maßnahmen der Behörde benötigen sicher eine Zeit. Wichtig ist, dass sie gute verwertbare Dokumentationen selbst erstellt oder bekommt. Das wird sie sicherlich bei den noch offenen Verfahren gut einsetzen können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Maßnahmen der Behörde benötigen sicher eine Zeit. Wichtig ist, dass sie gute verwertbare Dokumentationen selbst erstellt oder bekommt. Das wird sie sicherlich bei den noch offenen Verfahren gut einsetzen können.



Gibt's da irgendwelche Richtlinien für eine ausreichend "wasserdichte" Dokumentation? Wäre gut zu wissen, wenn man nach der Deadline mal den Blick schweifen lässt...  

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Mai 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre gut zu wissen, wenn man nach der Deadline mal den Blick schweifen lässt...


was nicht schwer fallen dürfte, dank der Suchmaschinenvermüllung ist ein Leichtes ,
 die bekannten "Spitzenpositionen"  abzugrasen. So was nennt man Eigentor....

cp


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's da irgendwelche Richtlinien für eine ausreichend "wasserdichte" Dokumentation? Wäre gut zu wissen, wenn man nach der Deadline mal den Blick schweifen lässt...


Richtlinien wohl nicht. Jeder Hinweis wird helfen. Man kann aber technische Hilfen gut einsetzen.

Meine ersten Schritte stammen aus der Zeit, als die PHC-Truppe einen speziellen Dialerladen deutschlandweit bekannt gemacht hat. Wir haben damals bei Antispam intensiv überlegt, wie man den Strolchen beikommen kann. Hilfreich war schon mal eine Einstellung im Modemprotokoll, um die gewählte Nummer zu dokumentieren.

Ein Test-PC (eine 2. Festplatte zum Tauschen oder eine 2. Boot-Partition reicht) ist auch gut. Internet per DSL-LAN und ein serielles Dummy-Modem ohne Telefonkabel ist eine gute Standard-Konfiguration.

Zur Dokumentation von Abläufen eignet sich SnagIt oder Ähnliches. Von SnagIt gibt es eine 30-Tage-Demo. Das reicht zum Testen.

Um den Grundzustand der OS-Installation zu konservieren, eignen sich Backup-Tools, die Disk-Images anlegen und restaurieren (z.B. acronis.de mit True Image).

Zur Dokumentation der aktuellen Zeit kann man im Film tagesschau.de aufrufen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (2 Juni 2005)

Die nach dem 17.6. in freier Wildbahn anzutreffenden Dialer sollten die neuen Mindestanforderungen erfüllen. Nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen dauert es 1 bis 2 Jahre, bis sich die Vorgaben bezüglich der Schriftgrößen und weiterer Eigenschaften herumsprechen.

Für das 3. Zustimmungsfenster gibt es nun eine klare grafische Vorgabe sowie eindeutige Verhaltensvorgaben. Es wird sich am 17.6. bestimmt lohnen, einige Kriterien abzuprüfen, da einige hier bereits auftauchende Testprogramme deutliche Abweichungen zeigen.

In der Layoutvorgabe (Bild 1) gehört ein deutlich sichtbarer Rand zur Abgrenzung von weiteren Bildschirminhalten zu den wichtigen Gestaltungselementen. Dieser breite, gut sichtbare Rand darf sicherlich nicht einfach entfallen.

Weiter muss das Fenster bei Betätigung der Escape-Taste oder <Alt>-F4 (Standard-Funktion) ohne weitere Tricks verschwinden (siehe Bild 2). Ich bin gespannt, ob die Dialer des 17.6. diesen Test bestehen werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Juni 2005)

Das klappt nicht.

... man möchte fast eine Wette darauf eingehen ...


----------



## dvill (7 Juni 2005)

Frische Schlussverkaufsware.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## scrat007 (7 Juni 2005)

tja die ratten verlasen das sinkende schiff und versuchen noch den letzten cent herauszuschlagen. wenn soviele das handtuch werfen ist klar das sie keinen horizont mehr sehen


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juni 2005)

jetzt habt ihr die Preise verdorben, um 21:05  stands noch bei einem Euro 

10 Minuten später schon bei  30,50 , das wird noch ein Renner...

j.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 Juni 2005)

*ebay-Artikel 5206258034*



			
				ebay-Artikel 5206258034 schrieb:
			
		

> 8: Macht die Seite viel Arbeit?
> Nein macht sie nicht.Rechnen sie mit ungefähr 15-30 Minuten Arbeit in der Woche.


Welch Paradies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seufz!


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2005)

Bei den neuen Dialern des 17.6. wird voraussichtlich der Vergleich mit diesen Bestimmungen der Vfg. 54 lohnend sein:


			
				Vfg. 54 schrieb:
			
		

> 11. Zusätzlich zur verankerten Zielrufnummer müssen die möglichen weiteren Adressierungsmerkmale zur eindeutigen Auswahl eines Zieles eines MWD-Angebots im Anwählprogramm selbst fest verankert sein („monolithisches Anwählprogramm“).





			
				Vfg. 54 schrieb:
			
		

> 14. Die MWD-Rufnummer und mögliche weitere Adressierungsmerkmale, zu der die entgeltpflichtige Verbindung zu dem Mehrwertdienst hergestellt werden soll, ist im Anwählprogramm selbst fest verankert („monolithisches Anwählprogramm“). Der MWD-Rufnummer wird keine Netzbetreibervorwahl vorangestellt.





			
				Vfg. 54 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Im Falle eines Inhaberwechsels der angewählten MWD-Rufnummer oder einer Änderung des darunter angebotenen Mehrwertdienstes ist eine erneute Registrierung des Anwählprogramms erforderlich.


Ein registrierter Dialer muss also eindeutig einem konkret durch den Hashwert monolithisch verankerten MWD-Ziel zugeordnet sein. Eine Änderung des MWD-Zieles erfordert eine erneute Registrierung.

Das scheint mir eine bewusste und sehr eindeutige Forderung zu sein. Die angestrebte Transparenz der Angebote für den Verbraucher soll auch sicherstellen, dass durch den Hashwert das Angebot identifiziert ist und die Beschwerdestelle bei der RegTP Beschwerden unter einem Hashwert zusammenfassen kann.

Bei beliebig veränderlichen Angeboten würde ein wesentliches Verbraucherrecht unterlaufen, weil ein gesicherter Dialer keine Zuordnung zu einem konkreten MWD-Angebot erlauben würde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (9 Juni 2005)

Der Lesetipp zum Thema.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2005)

die Gebote explodieren...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5206258034



> Aktuelles Gebot: 	EUR 56,00


----------



## dvill (10 Juni 2005)

Nachdem die Verfügung 54 nun fast 2 Jahre alt wird, beginnt man immerhin, die Anforderungen zu verstehen.

Schon ein Fortschritt, aber Begeisterung will da nicht aufkommen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (10 Juni 2005)

Der Dialerdieter schreibt drüben:


> Entscheidend ist aber auch der subjektive Gesamteindruck der Layouts. Wurde die Preisangabe im Design versteckt, wird das Layout nicht freigeschaltet.



Versteh ich nicht, verstecken von Preisangaben hats doch nach Auskunft der  seriösen Drückervertreter nie gegeben. Wie kommt Mp/Intexus darauf jetzt plötzlich den eigenen Kunden zu misstrauen?


----------



## dvill (11 Juni 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt Mp/Intexus darauf jetzt plötzlich den eigenen Kunden zu misstrauen?


Ich sehe hier das Ergebnis eines erfolgreich verlaufenen kognitiven Prozesses. Durch hinreichend häufiges Probieren von Lösungsmöglichkeiten mit dem klaren Ergebnis der Rücknahmen von Registrierungen reift die Erkenntnis, dass die Mindestanforderungen besser zu beachten sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe hier das Ergebnis eines erfolgreich verlaufenen kognitiven Prozesses.


Vielleicht hat sich auch die Erkenntnis durchgesetzt , dass  der der Spruch "Ist der Ruf erst .." 
sich nicht auf Dauer als Geschäftsprinzip eignet, auch wenn die Erkenntnis nicht ganz freiwillig 
erfolgt...
Weiter stellt sich die Frage, ob es sich um dauerhafte Erkenntnisse oder nur um Lippenbekenntnisse handelt
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=265


> Bei dieser Masche setzten unseriöse Anbieter unter ein und derselben
> 09009-Nummer einen gesetzeskonformen und zugleich einen zweiten, illegalen
> Auto-Dialer ein (wir berichteten). Dass solche und ähnliche Tricks mit dem 17. Juni wirklich ein Ende
> haben, glauben allerdings nur echte Optimisten.


na ja, es ist ja erst die dritte Chance Einsicht zu zeigen...
j.


----------



## dvill (11 Juni 2005)

Ich denke, dass nach 2 Jahren intensiver Aufklärung der User die Aufklärung der Anbieter durch die RegTP durch Registrierungsrücknahmen die Bereitschaft zur Orientierung an gesetzlichen Regelungen regelrecht beflügelt und erhebliche Lernfortschritte zu verzeichnen sind.

Hier nominiert sich jemand für besonders gelungene neue Dialerlayouts.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (11 Juni 2005)

Der Thread-Titel im DC-Forum zu dem Thema lautet:


> So langsam ist das alles verarsche



Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass das ganze noch lange keine "Verarsche" ist, sondern einfach die eigene Bockigkeit der Anbieter zu begreifen, dass sie die Kostenpflichtigkeit deutlich hervorzuheben haben, nehmen wir doch mal für einen kurzen Moment an, die Layout-Einreichungs-Richtlinien und Layoutbewertungen seien tatsächlich "Verarsche":
Nun, dann sage ich, Jahre lang haben die Anbieter die User verarscht, jetzt hat sich der Spieß halt umgedreht. Und den Anbietern sage ich: "So fühlt sich das an!" 8)  Ich komm mit dem Gedanken klar...  :holy: 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2005)

ein lernresistenter Webmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Also ehrlich mal , was ist den an diesem Layout so unverständlich. Der Preis der Hash alles da.Oder guckt man heutzutage nur noch oben



Es geht (hier!) nicht um oben oder unten, sondern (erst einmal nur) um die Entfernung.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juni 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> nehmen wir doch mal für einen kurzen Moment an, die Layout-Einreichungs-Richtlinien
> und Layoutbewertungen seien tatsächlich "Verarsche":


Es gibt Richtlinien, die stehen fest, seitens der RegTP wird überhaupt nichts geprüft, die Dialer
sind fast alle z.T schon länger registriert. Wer von wem hier verarscht wird, darüber grüble ich noch... 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2005)

Die RegTP wird die "letzte Generation" wahrscheinlich nicht deregistrieren, das vermute ich ja schon länger... Das würde für Betroffene, die sich wehren wollen, bedeuten, dass sie evtl. tatsächlich (zivilrechtlich) gegen diese Dialer argumentieren müssen. Dabei wird dann womöglich eine Rolle spielen, wie deutlich der Preishinweis war. Das Bewertungsmaß wäre dann nicht die RegTP, sondern ein Zivilrichter. Dann würde aber evtl. auch die Frage aufkommen, was die RegTP überhaupt geprüft hat und was nicht. Da die RegTP eine Behörde ist, müsste sie im Rahmen eines "Tätigkeitsberichts" evtl. Auskunft geben, warum sie so etwas wie RB's Gruka-Layout zugelassen hat...
Meine Beschwerde liegt auch schon wieder einige Wochen in Meschede... 
Ich würde Mainpean mal gerne bitten, dieses Layout mit ihrem Kontrasttool zu untersuchen...


----------



## tuxedo (11 Juni 2005)

> Es gibt Richtlinien, die stehen fest, seitens der RegTP wird überhaupt nichts geprüft, die Dialer
> sind fast alle z.T schon länger registriert. Wer von wem hier verarscht wird, darüber grüble ich noch...



Korrekt. Ich meinte auch, dass MP jetzt die von den Webmastern eingereichten Layouts prüft und akzeptiert oder ablehnt. Offenbar kommen mit diesen Richtlinien einige Webmaster oder Projektbetreiber nicht so richtig klar...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde aber evtl. auch die Frage aufkommen, was die RegTP überhaupt geprüft hat und was nicht.


boeh , ist das so schwer, die RegTP hat noch nie einen Dialer geprüft, es sei denn im Beschwerdefall :wall: 
Ist sie auch nicht zu verpflichtet, wenn du anderes glaubt´s nenn mir die Stelle, wo das steht,
der Fehler liegt bei der Gesetzgebung , nicht bei der Behörde, die kann nur umsetzen, was vorgegeben ist.


			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar kommen mit diesen Richtlinien einige Webmaster oder Projektbetreiber nicht so richtig klar...


genau das meinte ich   

cp

PS:Spruch eines Lehrers:
"Damit es beim Verkehr nicht knackse , erschuf der Mensch die Prophylaxe"


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> der Fehler liegt bei der Gesetzgebung , nicht bei der Behörde, die kann nur umsetzen, was vorgegeben ist.


 ...oder sie könnte dem Gesetzgeber klar rückmelden, was Sache ist... z.B. auch bei parlamentarischen Anhörungen. Aber hast Du vom Pressesprecher der RegTP irgendwo jemals was anderes gehört als: "wir haben alles im Griff"???
(in der Sache: "Gesetzgeber hat's verbockt" sind wir uns völligst einig)


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hast Du vom Pressesprecher der RegTP irgendwo jemals was
> anderes gehört als: "wir haben alles im Griff"???


Hast schon je von irgendeinem Pressesprecher egal von welcher Behörde, Partei oder
 Organisation was anders gehört...
Ich denke das ist deren Aufgabe, sonst wären sie nicht lange im Amt, ich hoffe, dass intern 
realistischer diskutiert wird... 
http://www.notfallseelsorge.de/11-09gd.htm


> Hoff, o du arme Seele, hoff und sei unverzagt!


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2005)

regtp schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auswertung der Verbraucherbeschwerden zu Dialern hat ergeben, dass ungefähr ein Drittel der Beschwerden darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass dem Nutzer des jeweiligen Dialer die auf ihn zukommenden Kosten nicht bewusst waren, da der Preis pro Minute bzw. Inanspruchnahme nicht deutlich genug dargestellt wird. Die in der Verfügung 54/2003 enthaltenen Regelungen haben sich insofern als nicht ausreichend erwiesen. Unter den bestehenden Anforderungen (größte im Zustimmungsfenster enthaltene Schriftgröße, mindestens jedoch 10 Punkt) gab Anbietern Spielraum, den Preis dennoch schlecht sichtbar darzustellen.
> Ziel der Verfügung ist eine noch wirksamere Bekämpfung missbräuchlicher Dialerangebote, andererseits aber auch die Stärkung des Vertrauens der Verbraucher in Angebote seriöser Dialeranbieter.


Ich denke, die Rate von Beschwerden wegen fehlender Deutlichkeit  wäre noch höher gewesen, wenn nicht für die Allgemeinheit der Glaube vorherrschen würde "registriert = für ok befunden".

Außerdem würde ich daraus eindeutig herauslesen, dass die RegTP (einige der) Mainpean(-webmaster) im Moment (das war Sommer '04) _nicht_ zu den "seriösen Anbietern" zählt, sondern zu den "missbräuchlichen Angeboten"  - und mainpean darf sich jetzt mit seinen jahrelang verhätschelten Kunden rumärgern, weil der Extrawurst-Didi seine Extrawürste neuerdings fettarm braten muss 

Ich kann das darüber hinaus auch nicht anders lesen als "Wir müssen die Regeln ändern, weil Bedarf besteht, diese Dialer zu verbieten, was wir aufgrund der geltenden Regeln nicht im nötigen Maß können" - Das wäre von großer Bedeutung für Betroffene, die gegen _registrierte_ Dialer zivilrechtlich mit dem Argument vorgehen wollen würden, die Preisangabe sei unzureichend gewesen.
Wie gesagt: Das gilt insbesondere für die Dialer nach der letzten Deregistrierungsrunde (und auch nur dann, wenn deren Registrierung nicht doch noch zurückgezogen werden würde).

Der obige Text ist übrigens vom SOMMER 2004! Das damals im Gespräch befindliche Fenster ist im Anhang, zum Vergleich...


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, die Rate von Beschwerden wegen fehlender Deutlichkeit  wäre noch höher gewesen, wenn nicht für die Allgemeinheit der Glaube vorherrschen würde "registriert = für ok befunden"....


Die Allgemeinheit wurde zu diesem Glauben mEn jedoch von den Telefonunternehmen (allen voran die T-Com) bekehrt.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Allgemeinheit wurde zu diesem Glauben mEn jedoch von den
> Telefonunternehmen (allen voran die T-Com) bekehrt.


bekehrt ist m.E.  nicht der richtige Ausdruck. "In diesem Glauben erzogen".  Die T-Com geriert sich   in großem Umfang 
noch immer als das allesbeherrschende Staatsmonopolunternehmen,  das nach dem Fernmeldegesetz
der Vorkriegszeit "regiert", das sogar vorschrieb , wie man sich am Telefon zu melden hat.... 


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> und mainpean darf sich jetzt mit seinen jahrelang verhätschelten Kunden
> rumärgern, weil der Extrawurst-Didi seine Extrawürste neuerdings fettarm braten muss .


sehr schön formuliert  

ist ja auch eine dumme Situation die bitteren Pillen schlucken zu lassen, bei  deren   Herstellung man kräftig 
mitgewirkt hat auf Grund von Deregistrierungen in hundertausendfacher Ausführung. 
MP-Dialer  sind zu 99,9% an den  Deregistrierungen beteiligt, das sollte doch  wohl zu denken geben.
Man sitzt jetzt zwischen den Stühlen, nochmal kann man sich wohl kaum derartiges erlauben
und das dem Klientel zu verklickern fällt wohl nicht ganz leicht 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2005)

Bis zum Erbrechen denselben (vorsätzlichen) Unsinn:


			
				Dialerazubi schrieb:
			
		

> Die User sollen endlich lernen RICHTIG lesen & sehen zu können.
> Wenn die dann wild los draufklicken ist das nicht unsere Schuld.


Man tut sich schwer Diätkost schmackhaft zu machen:


			
				Layoutdidi schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zur Grundsatzdiskussion zur Userfreundlichkeit:
> Die Regeln im Dialermanagerforum müssen eingehalten werden, weil in der Vergangenheit diese Aspekte bemängelt wurden. Das Gesetz ist in den genannten Punkten nicht immer ganz eindeutig, wird aber von der Behörde hart interpretiert. Wir haben in der Vergangenheit einige Punkte ihr gegenüber konkretisiert (z.B. die Kontrastformel) und werden uns daran halten.


das hört man gern, hoffentlich gibt es nicht wieder diese gaaaaaaaaanz vereinzelten 
schwarzen Schafe,  die zur Deregistrierung von zigtausenden von Dialern führten....
(Da das alles so schwierig war, hat die Layouterei vereinfacht und das Layout des dritten Fensters "spendiert" )
müßte doch jetzt furchtbar einfach sein oder ?  

cp


----------



## drboe (13 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich gibt es nicht wieder diese gaaaaaaaaanz vereinzelten
> schwarzen Schafe,  die zur Deregistrierung von zigtausenden von Dialern führten....


Ganz ehrlich: ich mag es, wenn zigtausend Dialern die Registrierung entzogen wird. Es zeigt so überaus deutlich, was das für eine Branche ist. Noch mehr schätzen würde ich die zwangsweise Rückzahlung sämtlicher über die Nummer verbuchten Umsätze, Strafzahlungen in mehrfacher Höhe des ergaunerten Umsatzes, temporäres Verbot über Dialer abzurechnen, bei Wiederholung lebenslanges Verbot, Kostenbescheide, die den tatsächlichen Aufwand, der mit der "Buchhaltung zum systematischen []" bei der RegTP verbunden ist, decken usw.

M. Boettcher

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mehr schätzen würde ich die zwangsweise Rückzahlung sämtlicher über die
> Nummer verbuchten Umsätze, Strafzahlungen in mehrfacher Höhe des ergaunerten Umsatzes,


Ein erster Schritt wäre ja schon mal, wenn sich das Wirtschaftsministerium endlich mal zur Festsetzung
 der Registrierungsgebühr durchringen  könnte und damit der Möglichkeit der Einziehung der Gebühren. 
 In Zeiten leerer Staatskassen wäre das ein Weg nützliches mit "angenehmen"
 zu verbinden.  Seltsam, dass der Staat, der sonst so "erfinderisch" ist,  Geldquellen zum Sprudeln zu bringen,
 hier von einer  unglaublichen Trägheit und Langmut  beseelt ist. 
 Dabei haben wir doch (noch)  den Superduperwirtschaftsminister (obwohl ich nicht glaube, 
dass sein Nachfolger effektiver sein wird), aber der ist wohl eher kreativ bei Prognosen, die nie eintreffen. 
(Meister der Ankündigungen..) 

cp


----------



## wibu (13 Juni 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mehr schätzen würde ich die zwangsweise Rückzahlung sämtlicher über die
> Nummer verbuchten Umsätze, Strafzahlungen in mehrfacher Höhe des ergaunerten Umsatzes,


 :dafuer: 



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein erster Schritt wäre ja schon mal, wenn sich das Wirtschaftsministerium endlich mal zur Festsetzung
> der Registrierungsgebühr durchringen  könnte und damit der Möglichkeit der Einziehung der Gebühren.
> In Zeiten leerer Staatskassen wäre das ein Weg nützliches mit "angenehmen"
> zu verbinden.  Seltsam, dass der Staat, der sonst so "erfinderisch" ist,  Geldquellen zum Sprudeln zu bringen,
> hier von einer  unglaublichen Trägheit und Langmut  beseelt ist.



Überleg doch mal, was dem Staat mehr bringt: Die Registrierungsgebühr oder die Minderwertsteuer auf den monatlichen Telefonrechnungen für die Benutzung der (Minderwert)Dialer.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Überleg doch mal, was dem Staat mehr bringt: Die Registrierungsgebühr
> oder die Minderwertsteuer auf den monatlichen Telefonrechnungen für die Benutzung der (Minderwert)Dialer.


Das war sarkastisch gemeint, Ironie ist hier schon fehl am Platz, ich bin ja kein Illusionist 
das sollte eigentlich klar geworden sein.

cp


----------



## wibu (13 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das war sarkastisch gemeint, Ironie ist hier schon fehl am Platz, ich bin ja kein Illusionist
> das sollte eigentlich klar geworden sein.


  Sorry, mir leider gerade nicht. Beim nochmaligen Lesen schon.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Wembley (13 Juni 2005)

Diese Herumeierei (Schriftgröße und Position der Preisangabe, Messen des Kontasts bez. Hintergrund usw.) ist doch nichts.

Warum nicht gleich "Opt-in"? Ist eine gute Lösung. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht gleich "Opt-in"? Ist eine gute Lösung.


Da habt ihr´s gut ( einige deutsche Provider gehen  da mit guten Beispiel voran ) 
dafür habt ihr IP-Payment ...

cp


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2005)

Der Trend zur Reinigung nimmt zu.

Nächstes Jahr finden üble Osterüberraschungen jedenfalls weniger oft statt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trend zur Reinigung nimmt zu.


die dreieinhalb   Tage nimmt er aber noch mit, gerade mal gecheckt...  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trend zur Reinigung nimmt zu.


Ohhhh. Ein GROßER hat zu gemacht. Er hatte 5 Webmaster (ich war einer davon). Maximale Umsätze im Monat: 14Euro.
Erst heute habe ich mich bei 12!!! neuen Partnerprogrammen angemeldet. Die rechnen ALLE über Handyabo ab. Verdiene ich bestimmt erheblich mehr als beim "3malokaydialer". Und das jede Woche. Und das mit Hausaufgaben, Routenplanern und Kazaaforen.

Helge aus 089


----------



## drboe (13 Juni 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Herumeierei (Schriftgröße und Position der Preisangabe, Messen des Kontasts bez. Hintergrund usw.) ist doch nichts.


Mein Reden - und  mit der Einschätzung ist man hier gewiß nicht allein. M. E. sind das Alles Scheinlösungen. Sie täuschen Aktivitäten der Behörde(n) und Politik vor, ändern aber schlicht gar nichts an den Ursachen der Probleme. Nützlicher Nebeneffekt: solange die Gangster weiter aktiv sind, solange hat die RegTP  ihre Existenzberechtigung. Man erhält sich also seine Daseinsberechtigung; wenn das kein gutes Motiv für halbgare Maßnahmen ist.



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht gleich "Opt-in"? Ist eine gute Lösung.


In der Tat. So etwas gibt es; ein ganz normaler Vertrag. Ich habe einen mit einem ISP, kann mich von überall einwählen. Internationale Provider wie AT&T, BT/Infonet, Telekom usw. liefern dazu sogar eine Einwahldatenbank, die Access überall auf der Welt unterstützt. Wozu diese Sonderbehandlung der Dialer[] nötig ist, frage ich mich seit langem.

M. Boettcher

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2005)

> Erst heute habe ich mich bei 12!!! neuen Partnerprogrammen angemeldet. Die rechnen ALLE über Handyabo ab. Verdiene ich bestimmt erheblich mehr als beim "3malokaydialer".


Wieder so ein großer Seher des Gewerbes! Träumen schadet niemandem.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2005)

Er ist ja bescheiden....


			
				Träumer schrieb:
			
		

> Maximale Umsätze im Monat: 14Euro.


cp


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2005)

Unser Diebehördebehältamendedochrechtdieter dokumentiert eine bemerkenswerte Lernkurve und macht in diesen Tagen einen richtig guten Job. Muss man auch mal anerkennen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Diebehördebehältamendedochrechtdieter dokumentiert eine bemerkenswerte Lernkurve und macht in diesen Tagen einen richtig guten Job. Muss man auch mal anerkennen.
> Dietmar Vill


:dafuer:



			
				Webmaster schrieb:
			
		

> :roll: Aber Didi :roll: Darf ich "Tippen sie ok ein" nicht doch größer machen als erlaubt, wenn ich es 0 in eine Grafik packe?





			
				Didi schrieb:
			
		

> :evil: :evil: :evil: Ich bin kein Extrawurst-Didi mehr!


 (Zitate frei erfunden)


----------



## tuxedo (14 Juni 2005)

Gerade unten stehends Layout im DC-Forum gefunden, das von MP zur Nutzung freigegeben wurde. Es stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso man mit einem OK im oberen Kästchen etwas bestätigt, was im unteren Kästchen und dort auch nur als weitere Informationen und in relativ kryptischer Weise geschrieben steht.

Okay, das Dialerlayout mag den Richtlinien der RegTP entsprechen, muss es aber nicht auch grundlegenden und geschäflichen Richtlinien entsprechen? Also muss es nicht so sein, dass es klar aus der Gestaltung und dem Inhalt hervorgeht, dass es sich um ein Angebot handelt, dass man mit der Eingabe von OK annehmen kann? Oder ist der Dialer wirklich so ein Sonderling in der Gesetzgebung?

Es scheint zu obigen Überlegungen aber bislang keine gerichtlichen Entscheidungen zu geben. 


Gruß
Matthias


----------



## D.Opfer (15 Juni 2005)

*Neues Layout*

Nach den  meanpain-Kriterien  sollte der Preis doch möglichst in der Nähe der OK-Eingabe sein. 



> *Kriterien für die Freischaltung eines Layouts*
> Das Layout des Aktivierungsfensters können Sie selbst festlegen. Einige Bestimmungen sind dennoch zu beachten. Wir beschreiben im Folgenden die Kriterien für die Freischaltung eines Layouts.
> *a) Preisanzeige*
> Der Preis muss vollständig und gut leserlich im Layout angeordnet sein. Er darf nicht kleiner als 10pt und muss die größte Schrift im Layout und kontrastreich sein. Auch sollte er möglichst in der Nähe der OK-Eingabe sein.



Im gedichte-test-layout wird hingegen die Preisanzeige geschickt (und sicher auch gewollt) durch das „Woher kommen Sie?“-Feld von der OK-Eingabe abgekoppelt …



			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Im Informations- oder Zustimmungsfenster müssen Informationen … so dargestellt werden, dass sie sich nicht im übrigen Text … verstecken.



… und versteckt sich unauffällig zwischen den weiteren Informationen. Die Anbindung der Preisanzeige an die Einwahlnummer (dazwischen nur ein Leerzeichen) hat sich anscheinend bewährt.   

D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## tuxedo (15 Juni 2005)

Genau so, sehe ich das auch. Vielleicht sollte man mal MP auf die eigenen Richtlinien hinweisen. 

Eventuell ist das ja auch eine neue Disziplin:
Man versucht nun sogar auch die EIGENEN Richtlinien nur tendenziell einzuhalten, bzw. auszuloten, wie weit man davon abweichen kann.  8) 

Okay. Das ganze ist nur ein Testlayout. Möglicherweise sieht das tatsächliche Layout ja dann auch wirklich anders aus.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2005)

Nein, wie plump.

Zum Stichtag aufhören. Das wirkt schon taktlos.

Entweder einige Tage früher oder später, um den schönen Schein zu wahren. Na ja, jedenfalls einer weniger.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juni 2005)

> Na da wird dann am Freitag nicht mehr viel an Dialer-PP übrig bleiben wenn das so weiter geht


wieso eigentlich, bei soviel seriösem Content ist das kaum nachzuvollziehen, nur wegen des
dritten  Fensters? Vielleicht sieht das zu sehr nach einer  Todesanzeige aus ....

cp


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2005)

Das Leben schreibt die besten Geschichten. Die Mindestanforderungen sagen:


			
				Vfg. 54 schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Bei Mehrwertdiensten, die eine grafische Nutzeroberfläche bereitstellen, muss in jedem Fenster dieses Mehrwertdienstes eine permanent und deutlich sichtbare, als „Abbrechen“ bezeichnete Schaltfläche bereitgestellt werden. Bei Betätigung dieser „Abbrechen“-Schaltfläche müssen die zugehörigen aktiven Fenster geschlossen und alle damit verbunden Anwendungen und hergestellten Verbindungen abgebrochen werden. Es dürfen auch keine neuen Fenster geöffnet oder Verbindungen hergestellt werden.


Tatsächlich ist dort nicht explizit verboten, dem Verbraucher den Hinweis zu geben, dass er diesen Knopf bitte nicht betätigen möge. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das eine erfolgreiche Strategie sein kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (16 Juni 2005)

Heute geht es irgendwie närrisch zu.

Man findet Dialer, die alle gleich heißen, angeblich den gleichen Hashwert haben und unterschiedlich große Zustimmungsfenster zeigen können.

Das ist so unerklärlich wie die Quadratur des Kreises. :gruebel: 

Nimmt man das Hashwert-Anzeigeprogramm der RegTP, dann hat nicht ein Dialer wirklich den von ihm angezeigten Hashwert. Wie geht das?

Dialer, die nicht den Hashwert anzeigen, den auch das Prüftool der RegTP herausfindet, sind nicht konform. Was ist denn nun passiert?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2005)

it's the final countdown?
meinst du den c710...?
Schau Dir mal die Projekte auf der Sternchenpin-de an...


----------



## dvill (16 Juni 2005)

Hat denn ein dort zu ladender Dialer konkret den angegebenen Hashwert mit dem RegTP-Tool?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn ein dort zu ladender Dialer konkret den angegebenen Hashwert mit dem RegTP-Tool?
> Dietmar Vill


kommt drauf an... die eine Datei schon, aber das ist nicht die, die man bekommt, wenn man die angebotene downloaded...

Der hash der final passt, zB hier ein österreichisches Exemplar
Im Anhang das Fenster, bei dem man eben eine Datei kriegt, die nicht den hashwert des später (oder parallel? müsste jemand kucken) kommenden Dialers "final.exe" hat.
Ich würde es aber so verstehen, das Fenster, das es genau um diese Datei geht. Und nicht um eine in Programme/Intexus liegende Datei.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2005)

es wird übrigens noch weiteren Diskussionsstoff geben... Neben der Tatsache, dass gleicher hashwert einmal nackte Mädels und einmal Schwulenseite ist. Hmm. Viellecht ist man in Berlin höchstrichterlich sexuell variabel???
Und dann paybycall...
fängt da jetzt die gleiche Diskussion an, was die Deutlichkleit angeht?
Die RegTP sollte gelernt haben, dass man Berlin nicht regulieren kann. Nur strangulieren... Im übertragenen, "verwaltungsweglichen" Sinn...


----------



## dvill (16 Juni 2005)

Soll das heißen, dass das, was als Dialer geladen wird, nicht der Dialer ist, sondern der Dialer plus Huckepack-Steuerprogramm unbekannter Funktionalität?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heißen, dass das, was als Dialer geladen wird, nicht der Dialer ist, sondern der Dialer plus Huckepack-Steuerprogramm unbekannter Funktionalität?


Sieht  so aus, der Frischvermählte betreibt gleich 10 Seiten  über denselben Hashwert mit  derselben Rufnummer 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heißen, dass das, was als Dialer geladen wird, nicht der Dialer ist, sondern der Dialer plus Huckepack-Steuerprogramm unbekannter Funktionalität?
> Dietmar Vill


keine Ahnung. Probier's aus...
ich bekomme, wenn ich das Fenster peep1 oben bestätige, eine "setup.exe", die nicht den hashwert hat, der zum Dialer des Fensters gehört. Diese installiert aber offenbar den Dialer und man muss dem wohl separat zustimmen. Die Datei, die nicht den hashwert hat, wählt meines Erachtens icht. Die hashwertungleiche Datei und die hashwertgleiche Datei auszuführen ergibt jeweils das unten gezeigte.


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2005)

Und jetzt das Gleiche noch einmal, wenn vorher unter Programme der Dialerfirmaeintrag umbenannt ist. Dann sieht die final.exe plötzlich anders aus.

Und dann die Datei "cont" zur "final.exe" kopieren, und das Zeugs wird wieder bunt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (17 Juni 2005)

Ui, was passieren denn da für lustiche Dinge auf dem Computer, wenn man die Setup.exe ausführt...  

Ist das ganze Gewusel, das sich da nach der installation von nur einem einzigen Dialer im Intexus-Verzeichniss auftürmt, etwa die vielgerühmte "monolitische Struktur"? :lol: 

Irgendwie habe ich das unbestimmte Gefühl, das die Registrierung dieser Version nur schwer als "nachhaltig" betrachtet werden kann...

MfG
L.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (17 Juni 2005)

Wenn jemand eine weitergehende Analyse von Setup oder Payload *raeusper* ich sollte eher Dialer sagen *ggg* möchte, so möge er mir die entsprechenden Dateien als Archiv zuschicken


----------



## Stalker2002 (17 Juni 2005)

Wie ist denn eigentlich sichergestellt, das Dialer, die vor dem Stichtag geladen wurden, jetzt nicht mehr funktionieren? Haben die neuen Dialer auch neue Rufnummern und die Alten sind abgeklemmt?

Hat sich hierzu schon jemand entsprechende Erkenntnisse verschafft?

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

Sehr unterschiedlich je nach Dialerbetreiber , diejenigen die in der Vergangenheit "unauffällig" waren,
haben zum größten Teil auf  ihre  bisherigen Nummern "draufgesattelt" 

Die "auffälligsten" setzen neue Nummern ein. Ob diese Trennung 100% durchgeführt wurde, wer weiß...

Jedenfalls  wurde die Chance der sauberen Trennung an Hand neuer Nummern verpaßt 

cp


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2005)

> Auf r*.de wird die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Beschaffenheit des Dialers verbindlich dargelegt.


Frage 1:

Dürfen Juristen gesetzliche Forderungen "verbindlich darlegen", wenn die Darstellung überholt und damit falsch ist?

Frage 2:

Für wen oder was mag dort etwas verbindlich sein?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## OskarMaria (17 Juni 2005)

So, jetzt habe ich mir auch mal den neuen Dialer angeguckt. Allerdings scheint mir, dass den Leuten noch weiter und härter auf die Finger geklopft werden muss. Denn die neuen Regelungen sind nach meinem Dafürhalten auf halber Strecke stehen geblieben.

1. Klicke ich zum Beispiel bei Gebu....ag auf einen Link, dann erscheint ein "Login-Assistent". Klicke ich dann auf den Knopf Abrechen, dann tut sich gar nichts. Die Seite fordert weiter zur ok-Eingabe auf.
2. Der Einwahlpreis versteckt sich weiterhin in einem Zahlensammelsurium. Man gruppiert den Hash-Wert und die Einwahlnummer so, dass der Preis nur bei genauem Betrachten gefunden wird. Das machen die Kerle absichtlich und ich verstehe nicht, warum so etwas zugelassen wird.
Dazu die Werbeaussage - zertifiziert 06/05 garantiert Viren frei, ohne zu sagen, wer da was zertifiziert.  Für mich unlauterer Wettbewerb.
3. Startet der Dialer, dann steht da wieder groß, man solle ok eingeben, um das Einwahlprogramm zu aktivieren. Weit weg davon ist wieder der Preis im Zahlensalat versteckt.
4. Habe ich jetzt den Dialer aktiviert, will aber keine Verbindung aufbauen, klicke also auf Abbrechen, dann verschwindet nicht der Dialer. Sondern ich gehe nur ein Fenster zurück und werde wieder aufgefordert das Einwahlprogramm zu aktivieren. Muss ich also meinen Willen zwei Mal kundtun, um den Dialer los zu werden? Oder hoffen die Jungs, dass ich mich verklicke?

Meine Forderung bleibt - weg mit den Dialern und ebenfalls weg mit den Premium-SMS Diensten. Solchen Schrott brauch niemand. Schon gar nicht unsere Wirtschaft.

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich also meinen Willen zwei Mal kundtun, um den Dialer los zu werden?
> Oder hoffen die Jungs, dass ich mich verklicke?


Frag doch mal unseren frischvermählten DAY, der wird mit tödlicher Sicherheit sein neues 
 "H"  als Hase deuten und auf Intexus/DialerDieter verweisen.

cp 

PS: Dabei ist er so stolz auf seine Dialer-Skins, das tut ihm jetzt auch sicher etwas weh...


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2005)

Wo wir gerade bei den Programmierspezies sind. Es gibt heute Dialer, die wollen sich nicht abbrechen lassen. Selbst nach dem Abbrechen nisten die sich als Trayicon ein und kommen nach dem Neustart automatisch wieder.

Merkwürdig ist, dass mit der rechten Maustaste auf dem Trayicon so ein Teil ohne Mucken verschwindet, genau so, wie es verlangt wird, nur eben mit dem falschen Knopf. Kann ein Programmierer sich so verheddern?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2005)

Wenn die Programmierspezies schon dabei sind dann könnten die sich bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch darum kümmern, dass nicht bereits schon beim Start des zweiten Fensters (wohlgemerkt noch vor der 2ten OK-Eingabe) die Internetverbindung gekappt wird. Macht ja keinen Spass sich Dialer anzuschauen, wenn man sich jedesmal wieder neu einwählen muss obwohl man nur leicht dran gekratzt hat..


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2005)

Wobei die Programmierspezies wissen sollten, dass sie besser ordentlich arbeiten. Wenn's nicht stimmt, kommt das Zeugs ganz schnell von der RegTP zurück. Bis dahin haben sie dann für lau gewerkelt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2005)

Abzocker suchen neue Tricks, was sonst.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2005)

Noch so ein virtueller Grabstein: Sind Malvorlagen neuerdings unverkäuflich?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Eniac (17 Juni 2005)

Na sowas! Besteht urplötzlich kein Bedarf an hervorragenden Malvorlagen mehr, nur weil sich unwesentliches am Zahlungsmittel geändert hat?

Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

Ein bekannter Münchner  glaubt  ( noch)  daran....
hat dafür  einen wunderschönen neuen Dialer registrieren lassen 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1701104
mußte leider das "geniale" Layout etwas kaschieren, da dort bereits die nächste Site angepriesen wird 

cp


----------



## News (17 Juni 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Na sowas! Besteht urplötzlich kein Bedarf an hervorragenden Malvorlagen mehr, nur weil sich unwesentliches am Zahlungsmittel geändert hat?


Besonders merkwürdig ist das, weil sich die Seite doch *hust* angeblich nur die Eltern richtete....welches Problem sollten die mit einer neuen Zahlungsart haben?
Jedenfalls schön, dass einer "Klassiker" der üblen Dialerseiten futsch ist (es sei denn, jemand aus der Branche wird Käufer).

Ach übrigens, wo sind eigentlich die traurig blickende Katze und der herrenlose Hund "Strolch" hin?
Auch die Tierheimseite ist bei der Dialerkörperbeseitigungsanstalt gelandet


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> mußte leider das "geniale" Layout etwas kaschieren, da dort bereits die nächste Site angepriesen wird


nein, nein, diese Seite wurde nur registriert, weil man (soweit ich weiß) TEXT in Grafiken DANN größer machen darf als die Pflichtangaben, WENN damit eindeutig eine URL beworben wird. Im Moment hab ich's nicht im Kopf, wo das stand... Ich glaube, DialerDidi hat's im DC so erläutert. Wenn ich's schnell finde, ergänze ich den link...
MD ist halt ein echter Menschenfreund...
da:


			
				Dialerdidi schrieb:
			
		

> Schriftgröße
> Es darf kein Text im Layout größer als die Preisangabe sein. Das gilt auch für Texte auf der Hintergrundgrafik. Ausgenommen davon ist ein, als solches deutlich erkennbares, Logo mit Text.
> Das bedeutet, dass das Logo in einem graphischen Schriftstil dargestellt sein muss und typischerweise der Wiedererkennung der *zugehörigen Webseite* dient. z.B: "Berliner-Abzocker.xy" aber nicht: "Berliner Abzocker"


 (Dialerdidis Beispiele angepasst)
quelle: Brechreizforum
Ob das Meinung der Berliner ist oder tatsächlich eine weitere Dummheit aus Meschede - weiss nicht...
...aber dass die dortige URL nicht "zugehörig" ist, dürfte klar sein. Auch Meschede???


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2005)

Die Schweigsamen haben den Kehraustag wörtlich genommen. Die Liste von dialerdomains ist heute eher eine Liste von überflüssigen freien Domains.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (17 Juni 2005)

Ein Anbieter von Körperbemalungsvorlagen hat unterdessen auf ein hausgemachtes Bezahlsystem (Kunden sollen Kontodaten angeben) umgestellt   
Ein ziemliches Geschmäckle hat allerdings die automatische Verlängerung - nach 3 Tagen für 1 Euro folgt "stillschweigend" (O-Ton AGB) ein Monatsabo für 29,95 €.
Wer, bitte, braucht denn fortlaufend diese Vorlagen? Irgendwann ist doch der ganze Körper tätowiert (*grusel*)


----------



## dotshead (18 Juni 2005)

Ist gerade das bei z.B. Test-Zeitungsabos nicht auch normal? Ich erinner mich dunkel an ein Stern-Abo wo ich halt auch vergessen habe innerhalb der Frist zu kündigen.


----------



## Wembley (18 Juni 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Ist gerade das bei z.B. Test-Zeitungsabos nicht auch normal? Ich erinner mich dunkel an ein Stern-Abo wo ich halt auch vergessen habe innerhalb der Frist zu kündigen.



Wie ein "Testabo" wird das hier aber gerade nicht angekündigt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Juni 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ziemliches Geschmäckle hat allerdings die automatische Verlängerung - nach 3 Tagen für 1 Euro folgt "stillschweigend" (O-Ton AGB) ein Monatsabo für 29,95 €.


Interessant. Aber jetzt dürfen die Herren Anbieter sich höchstselbst ums Inkasso kümmern und bekommen die Kohlen nicht mehr "stornofrei" von einem Berliner Anbieter in den Mund geschoben. Komischerweise kriege ich kein Abo angeboten, wenn ich mal schauen will, was so im Fernsehen läuft oder mich für die Umrechnung von Währungen interessiere...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2005)

*dialerfenster*

...interessant, wie sich die Spiele-Seite, die einst schon eine Reihe von Usern reinlegte, heute darstellt: www_fastg**e_de

Hier wird jetzt über Handy abgerechnet, mit den üblichen grau-auf-grau Preisangaben. Zuvor wird dem User (Kinder und Jugendliche) aber suggeriert, alles sei kostenlos, freeware, etc...

Unglaublich, dass das kein Ende nimmt....:-(

Grüße
gabor


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2005)

*Re: dialerfenster*



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich, dass das kein Ende nimmt....:-(
> Grüße gabor


Vorsicht Kinder! Auf fastg* lauert der böse Wolf, der frisst kleine Geisslein (oder raubt sie zumindest aus).
Soll in Österreich bleiben, dieses herausragende Exemplar virtueller Überflüssigkeiten!

(mehrfach editiert und letztlich wieder original restauriert)


----------



## tuxedo (18 Juni 2005)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann man dieses Handy-Abrechnungssystem herrlich dazu verwenden, um jemandem im fremden Namen eins auszwischen. Man trägt einfach immer wieder mal die Handy-Nummer eines unliebsamen Zeitgenossen ein, um ihn schön mit SMS zu nerven. Oder irgendein Spaßvogel schreibt ein Script, das wahllos Handy-Nummern in das Formular anträgt und so massenweise SMS verschickt.

Ob in dieses Zahlungssystem Schutzmechanismen integriert sind, um so etwas zu verhindern? Und wie überprüfen die eigentlich, ob derjenige, der die Nummer einträgt auch der ist, dem das Handy gehört? 

Naja. Sollte eine SMS dieses Zahlungssystem bei mir mal auflaufen, dann kriegt der Anbieter den denkbar größten Ärger, den ich mit meinen Verbraucherrechten erzeugen kann... :evil: 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2005)

tuxedo, du bist köstlich...


----------



## News (18 Juni 2005)

Kurz noch mal zu den Malseiten:
Außer Herrn Netpay glaubt anscheinend auch eine Firma aus Dresden (deren Domain das Wort "archiv" in sich trägt) noch an eine Zukunft solcher Angebote via Dialer.
Verschwunden ist also "nur" die durch diverse Schlagzeilen bislang berüchtigste Seite des "Trio infernale".
Na, immerhin. Muss ja noch nicht das Ende der Entwicklung sein


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2005)

Schwanthaler Rabattwochen... Statt 30 Euro kostet die Minute nun keine 30 cents!
Warum der (scheinbar?) gleiche content auch mit handypay angeboten wird, weiß ich nicht...

Für 9,99 Euro kann man immerhin 34 Minuten lang den Dialer verwenden. Früher kosteten bei Dolly Zaster manchmal bereits 34 Sekunden ein Vermögen...


----------



## Wembley (19 Juni 2005)

Zurück zum Wolfi mit den schnellen Spielen. Schreibt er doch auf die Startseite (siehe Bild unten)



> Mit den Top-Infos aus unserem Premiumbereich können Sie alle hier gelisteten *Spiele* zum *Nulltarif* downloaden.
> 
> Infos wie Dateigröße, Beschreibung, Sprache etc. erleichtern Ihnen die Auswahl. Und das Wichtigste: Die *Download-Adressen der Spiele*.



Wie bitte? *"Zum Nulltarif downloaden?" *

Natürlich kommt nach dem Klick auf "Download" ein "Ich-will-Geld"-Fenster. Meiner Meinung nach befindet sich sowas nicht mehr im rechtlichen Graubereich, sondern......

Außerdem wo sind die *"Download-Adressen"*? Nämlich *sichtbare*! Na ja, die werden sich im "Premiumbereich" befinden.....

P.S. Der Gast unten war ich. Kann man löschen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2005)

Is der aber lustig, der Wolfi...


> Was machen Ostfriesen bei Ebbe? Sie verkaufen an Österreicher Bauland!


Was für Witze - und was für'n Spass! Und so was ist in Bayern angemeldet...
Pfui Teufel, auch andere Seiten!
Schämt Euch, ihr Baldhamer! 
(per dialer kostet es übrigens 29cts/min...


> Um zu den Downloads und zu den Infos für das Game "Hornado 1.0" zu kommen, musst du hier unser Zugangstool herunterladen
> (der Download dauert ca. 20 Sekunden)



googlen nach "Hornado 1.0" liefert kostenlose Möglichkeiten - in Australien z.B. wäre das schon ein Grund, den Mehrwertdienst abschalten zu lassen...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Witze - und was für'n Spass!


Da sind aber auch wirklich  *ein paar Brüller* dabei! (KEINE WERBUNG!)


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2005)

Mindestens so abwechslungsreich wie seine Witze sind die angebotenen Zahlungsmethoden... Handypay jetzt plötzlich 4,99 für 4 Stunden? PbC für 1,86E/Min? Schwanken denn die Downloadpreise für "Freegames" (!) alle 24 Sekunden? Komisches biz...
bei fr*-g*-d*.net steht wieder 4,99 mit dem komischen "Buchungsintervall"


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2005)

Ich glaube, der arme Wolfi hat ernsthafte Probleme. Er zweifelt offenbar am Wert seiner Arbeit. Anders kann man sich doch nicht erklären, dass ich hier ständig neue Tarife kriege auf seinen unzähligen "freier-download", "gratis-spiele" und sonstwie verwirrenden Seiten...

Sammeln wir mal:
1. paybycall 1,86/min
2. 4,99/240 Minuten
3. 4,99/3 Tage
4. 4,99/7 Tage
5. 3,99/3 Tage

[edit] hat ein wenig gedauert... aber unter y*-g*s gibts auch noch den 

6. 9,99/3 Tage

Oder läuft da gerade ein Test?
[/edit]

ach, ich hab's:


			
				Verantwortlicher  der Firma simutils? schrieb:
			
		

> Als Webmaster braucht man sich wie immer um nichts kümmern, die Optimierungsautomatik ruft abwechselnd die erfolgreichsten Tarife auf.


 Aha. Werde ich mal testen


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2005)

Na, Wolfi? Hat sich schon mal jemand soooo intensiv mit Dir beschäftigt? Nur mit Diiiir? :bussi:

Ergänzung zu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107730#107730
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=3345

Anbieter der sms-Nummer 99199 ist eigentlich Mindmatics - ich tippe aber eher, dass es evtl. etwas mit "Credit-sms" zu tun haben könnte...

Hier kann man lesen, dass die VNM ein Abrechnungsmodell mit SMS entwickelt hat und einsetzt, und zwar 





> am 01.11.2004 mit ausgewählten Projekten unseres Partners active media GmbH.


 Diese Firma ist nicht ganz unbekannt, der GF ist (war?) manchmal Jugendschutzbeauftragter und manchmal Anbieter von so leckeren Projekten wie teendialer, animedialer, celebdialer usw... (vielleicht hieß das da noch global media (seite ist down) (Seb* Gr* mit Gr* Gr*), unter diesem Namen taucht jedenfalls sein Naturkatastrophendialer auf... (anime gibts als "active media gmbh" - noch aktiv)

im Anhang übrigens ein Beispiel, wie andere diese Nummer bewerben. Nur dass die "da drüben" nicht meinen, man würde nur an ihnen rummäkeln... (wobei downloadlink im Verhältnis zu diesem Angebot, naja, ok)

Gerade sehe ich: aktuell bei Wolfi-wieder-ein-neuer-Rekordtag-für-*** wieder eben jene premium-sms... Ohne handy gibt's PbC (wie oben schon gezeigt). Mann, muss man seine Belege jetzt schon mit Timestamp versehen,... (übrigens sehe ich mit meiner Bildschirmauflösung gerade noch den weiter-link, nicht aber den Preis. Wenn ich dann etwas scrolle, um richtig an den "weiter"-button/link zu kommen, hätte ich die hance, den Preis zu sehen - aber ich habe doch nur gescrollt, um "weiter" anzuklicken... 
wie formulierte es die britische ICSTIS so trefflich?


> Textual pricing information must be easily legible, prominent, horizontal and *presented in a way that does not require close examination.*


----------



## tuxedo (20 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> tuxedo, du bist köstlich...


Freut mich zur Gastbelustigung beigetragen zu haben.

Ich vermute dass die Aussage da oben und das folgende Statement aus dem DC-Forum ähnlichen Gedanken entsprungen sind.



> Aber andererseits geben sie Anregungen, ein Script zu programmieren, das automatisch eine Eingabemaske ausfüllt und dann massenhaft SMS verschickt. Wenn das keine Anstiftung zu einer Straftat ist.



Es ist nicht die Aufforderung zu einer Straftat, sondern lediglich der Hinweis auf eklatante Sicherheitslücken und Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten. Da die Herren Content-Anbieter und Projektbetreiber bei der Auswahl des Zahlungsanbieters lediglich darauf achten, dass sie ja ihr Geld sicher bekommen, bleiben Fragen nach der Sicherheit, der Benutzerfreundlichkeit hinsichtlich der Preistransparenz und des Renommees der Anbieterfirma auf der Strecke.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

Das IST eine Straftat. Das ist SPAM.

Holger


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das IST eine Straftat. Das ist SPAM.
> 
> Holger


:vlol:

Einfach süß, die Gäste heute ....


----------



## tuxedo (21 Juni 2005)

Stand nicht heute erst wieder mal im Heise-Ticker, dass Spam in Deutschland keine Straftat sei? 



> Einfach süß, die Gäste heute ....



Geb ich Dir recht. Süß und desinformiert...

Gruß
Matthias

PS.: Man kann desinformiert auch mit naiv ersetzen, wenn man mag.


----------



## dvill (23 Juni 2005)

Die anderweitige Verwendung ehemaliger Dialerschleuder-Domains geht weiter.

Seiten wie iqtest.de sind ohne die Dayler mit den leicht kryptischen Angaben aus der Zeit vor dem 17.6. wirtschaftlich in ähnlicher Form scheinbar nicht profitabel zu betreiben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (23 Juni 2005)

DAYs eigene Suchmaschine sieht das aber noch anders:


> [Dialer]  iqtest.de - Über 100 verschiedene Tests


Der "DialerGuard" der Suchfunktion braucht wohl mal ein Update


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2005)

seitdem er ( soweit getestet)  alle seine Domains auf Handypay  umgestellt hat, scheint ihm 
das Thema Dialer  "abhanden" gekommen zu sein...

soviel zum Thema seriöse Dialer...

cp


----------



## News (23 Juni 2005)

DAY hat nicht alle seine Domains auf Handypay umgestellt.
Seine Märchenseite z.B. läuft über First**** oder Dialer.
Außerdem haben Partner-Webmaster auch auf anderen Seiten vermutlich weiterhin die Möglichkeit, ihre Weiterleitungen mit Parametern für den Dialeraufruf zu versehen.
Jedenfalls habe ich Postings im Branchenforum eher so verstanden, dass Handypay den PP-Webmastern *ergänzend* zur Verfügung steht. Oder? Das könnte der Betreiber ja mal klarstellen, falls er mag.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2005)

bei der genannten  stimmt das, aber zumindest ist es, wie bei Erotik-Anbietern üblich nur 
eine Variante des Payments. Bisher wurde der "Besucher" von DAY-Domains immer und ausschließlich mit Dialern
"überfallen" 
die Umlautvariante der Domain liegt z.Z  noch brach, vermutlich weil der Standard-IE damit nicht klar  kommt...


----------



## News (23 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher wurde der "Besucher" von DAY-Domains immer und ausschließlich mit Dialern
> "überfallen"


Gibt's auch noch (zumindest vereinzelt). Etwa auf einer Seite, die nach einem christlichen Fest im Frühjahr benannt ist, bei dem Hasen und Eier eine maßgebliche Rolle spielen...


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2005)

jep stimmt, aber da der gute Mann einige Dutzend Domains regiert, hat er wahrscheinlich erstmal die umgestellt, 
die aktuellerer  Natur sind, bei einem weiteren hohen christlichen Fest in der kalten Jahreszeit 
hat er´s auch noch beim Dialer belassen...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

Anderes Thema: Was mag da wohl bei SpOn gestanden haben - und ob jemand dagegen vorgegangen ist?


> DIALER-ABZOCKE 30 Euro für kostenlos erhältliche Kopien
> Spiegel Online - 22. Juni 2005
> Andreas S* aus der hessischen Kleinstadt Büttelborn gehörte zu den besonders dreisten Geschäftemachern aus der Dialer-Branche. ...


Google News
SERVER-FEHLER 404 Dokument nicht gefunden


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2005)

merkwürden :gruebel: 

der aktuelle Artikel zu Handypay,  der de facto von AP übernmmen ist, hat diesen Link:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,361529,00.html

der Google Treffer  diesen  Link liefert
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,361621,00.html

mit höherer laufender Nummer,  was kaum stimmen kann, da der der Google Text etwas beschreibt,
  was (erfreulicherweise)  schon der Vergangenheit angehört.  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

War vermutlich ein später hinzugefügter und dann wieder (auf Druck?) entfernter Hintergrundtext zum AP-Bericht. Leider ist das anscheinend in keinem Cache indexiert.

Ein winziges, aber interessantes Fragment ist über Umwege noch zu finden.


> Eine aus 13 Arbeiten bestehende Stichprobe von SPIEGEL ONLINE ergab, dass sämtliche Texte im Netz zu finden waren - natürlich kostenlos....
> Spiegel Online ... 22.6.2005


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2005)

vielleicht,  der nächste folgende Artikel in Netzwelt hat diesen Link 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,361629,00.html

also 8  laufende Nummern weiter als der nicht mehr zu findende , ich hab  eher den Eindruck,  
dass da  jemand gepennt hat und einen  Uraltartikel mit Assoziation S. aus B.  hochgeschoben hat
und der deswegen entfernt wurde.

cp

PS: bevor der Spiegel  kneifen würde,   müßten andere Kaliber kommen ....


----------



## News (23 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab  eher den Eindruck
> dass da  jemand gepennt hat und einen  Uraltartikel mit Assoziation S. aus B.  hochgeschoben hat und der deswegen entfernt wurde.


Sieht ganz so aus


			
				Genios Datenbank schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer-Abzocke
> 30 Euro für im Netz abgekupferte Referate
> Der Spiegel  30.04.2004
> Trefferumgebung
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2005)

Paybycalldropcharge für 10 Euro... Was ist daran nun eigentlich die "kostenlose Software"?


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran nun eigentlich die "kostenlose Software"?


Na der Dialer an sich, das Werkzeuge für die kostenpflichtige Einwahl. Und wer ihn auf seinem Rechner zufällig findet, der darf ihn sogar behalten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paybycall? Dialer? Ich will meine kostenlose Software, sonst verklage ich dieses ganze Pack. Versprechen mir eine kostenlose Software und ich kriege keine! Was issen das für ne Sauerei! Ihre Polenschönheiten können sie behalten, was interessieren mich Polinnen? Ich steh doch auf Cico's hübsche Tschechinnen, ist doch hinlänglich bekannt...


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will meine kostenlose Software, sonst verklage ich dieses ganze Pack.
> Versprechen mir eine kostenlose Software und ich kriege keine!


Was willst du eigentlich, deine kostenlose Software hast du doch... 

von kostenlosen Schönheiten steht da nix 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2005)

hat sich erledigt, da hat nur irgendwas meinen PC verstimmt... (nicht nur der Dialer ging nicht mehr, sondern jede exe hat einen Fehler gemeldet)
Aber trotzdem kapier ich das nicht...
paybycall kostet pro Anruf 10 Euro???


----------



## DAY.DE (24 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> seitdem er ( soweit getestet)  alle seine Domains auf Handypay  umgestellt hat, scheint ihm
> das Thema Dialer  "abhanden" gekommen zu sein...
> 
> soviel zum Thema seriöse Dialer...
> ...



Zur Info: Ich habe nicht alle meine Domains auf HandyPay umgestellt. Nach einigen Tests habe ich festgestellt, daß der Dialer bei manchen PP besser läuft als HandyPay.



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> DAY hat nicht alle seine Domains auf Handypay umgestellt.
> Seine Märchenseite z.B. läuft über First**** oder Dialer.
> Außerdem haben Partner-Webmaster auch auf anderen Seiten vermutlich weiterhin die Möglichkeit, ihre Weiterleitungen mit Parametern für den Dialeraufruf zu versehen.
> Jedenfalls habe ich Postings im Branchenforum eher so verstanden, dass Handypay den PP-Webmastern *ergänzend* zur Verfügung steht. Oder? Das könnte der Betreiber ja mal klarstellen, falls er mag.




Wir werden den Dialer sich nicht von unseren Partnerprogrammen verbannen da er teilweise besser läuft als HandyPay. Der Webmaster kann selbst entscheiden was er verwenden will.

Nun kann sich ja wohl kaum einer mehr aufregen, wenn er sich mit dem 1,99 EUR satte 59 Minuten einwählt und fast 120 EUR dafür bezahlt. Der Preis steht ja jetzt wohl oft genug auf den Layouts drauf.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Info: Ich habe nicht alle meine Domains auf HandyPay umgestellt.


schick mir die URL mal per PN, von den ca 60 Domains, die mir bekannt sind,  kenne ich keine,
  die nicht umgestellt ist.  

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (24 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


z.B. die.....-de verwendet den 1,99 EUR Dialer.

DAY

_der User schrieb PN,  nicht mehr oder weniger für Teletubbies zu erratende URLs 
modaction _


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2005)

Internet-Kriminalität in Brandenburg 2004 stark gestiegen


> Fast die Hälfte der Verfahren sei wegen der Tatvorwürfe des Betruges oder Computerbetruges erfasst. Hier sei ein auffällig starker Anstieg von Strafanzeigen wegen missbräuchlichen Einsatzes von Dialern zu verzeichnen, also von Einwahlprogrammen, die eigentlich zur Abrechnung kostenpflichtiger Inhalte im Internet gedacht sind.


Heute weiß man, dass die Dialeraufsteller ganz genau wussten, dass ihre Opfer oft nicht wirklich eine bewusste Entscheidung für das teuere Angebot getroffen hatten, sondern schlicht durch das bunte kryptische Layout erfolgreich getäuscht wurden.

Nur so ist zu erklären, dass viele Projekte mit Neppcontent direkt zum 17.6. eingestellt wurden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## D.Opfer (30 Juni 2005)

Vielleicht hätten sich Justiz- und Verbraucherministerium einfach mal zusammen setzen sollen?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=109187#109187 

D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## dvill (8 Juli 2005)

Nun hat sich scheinbar auch die Zurschaustellung von Dialern erledigt, die einige Juristen als rechtskonform bewertet hatten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (10 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Nun hat sich scheinbar auch die Zurschaustellung von Dialern erledigt


Dafür gibts jetzt zwei neue tolle Demos:
http://www.mainpean.de/v3/content/main.php?menu=produkte_zahlungssysteme#


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

Während allerdings in diesem Demoprojekt nichts von Abo steht, steht es in beim Starpin'schen Demoprojekt sehr wohl mit dabei. Is halt eine andere Zielgruppe...
Das pbc-Demofenster ist ja in der Realität auch etwas webmasterfreundlicher...


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun gibt es eine tolle Ergänzung:





> Information: Die hier veröffentlichten Inhalte gelten für alle Dialer bis zum 17.06.2005.


Das spricht eine deutliche Sprache.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (19 Juli 2005)

> Information: Die hier veröffentlichten Inhalte gelten für alle Dialer bis zum 17.06.2005.



Das lässt tief blicken...

Ob die Personen auf der Homepage Dr. P[...] K[...], A[...] P[...], Dr. M[...] B[...], M[...] H[...] und S[...] R[...] überhaupt wissen, was für einen Pfusch sie da unterstützen? Also mir wäre es zu peinlich für sowas mit meinem eigenen Namen einzustehen...

Matthias

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2005)

Hier ist mal eine Fieberkurve für ein gut gelaufenes Dialerprojekt, welches seit dem 17.6. mit diversen Ersatz-Zahlungslösungen den Umsatz "optimiert".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (23 September 2005)

In der Rückschau einiger Monate wird der Kehraus-Effekt sehr deutlich. Daran ändert auch das kurze Strohfeuer des Handydialers nix.

Der Modemdialer wurde zum 17.6. nicht verboten. Es wurde lediglich durch eine klare Vorgabe sichergestellt, dass Verbraucher in Kenntnis eine bewusste Entscheidung treffen.

Damit ist eindeutig belegt, welche Art von Geschäft bisher betrieben wurde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2005)

Ein halbes Jahr nach dem Kehraus-Termin lohnt sich eine kurze Bilanz. Die Fieberkurve der Dialerei über 4 Jahre zeigt das Bild.

Mit der Zunahme unerfahrener Internet-Neulinge in den Jahren 2002 und 2003 entwickelt sich das "Geschäft" prächtig. Durch die Schwerfälligkeit der Politik und der beteiligten Behörden boomt es bis zum 16.6.05.

An diesem Tag werden Dialer nicht verboten, sondern die Mindestanforderungen an die Informationspflichten, die immer schon bestanden, werden wirksam eingefordert. Die Wirksamkeit dieser überfälligen Klarstellung ist eindrucksvoll.

Der rote Peak nach dem Kehraustag am 17.6. ist dem Kurzzahlungsmittel Handydialer zuzurechnen. Der Handydialer konnte privatwirtschaftlich viel schneller missbrauchsarm gestaltet werden.

Das ist wohl die ermutigende Bilanz. Die Rahmenbedingungen für den Modemdialer-Nepp wurden von der Politik und den alten Monopolstrukturen in dem Markt "geschaffen" und erst in einem längeren Leidensprozess zurückgenommen.

Der freie Markt mit wechselbereiten Kunden findet viel schneller ein Lösung für missbrauchsarme Zahlungsmittel. Insofern sind die "Hoffnungsträger" in einschlägigen Foren wie Aboabrechnungen über das Festnetz mehr Seelenbalsam in den eigenen Reihen als eine wirkliche Gefahr. Mehr als ein Kurzzeit-Zahlungsmittel würde es nicht werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## IM (17 Dezember 2005)

Nette Kurve.

Schöne neue Welt.


----------



## dvill (15 Februar 2006)

Noch ein Stück "Nachlese".

Meinereiner schrieb am 12.11.2003 von unzureichenden Preisangaben bei den seinerzeit üblichen Dialerlayouts.

Nun schreibt das Oberverwaltungsgericht NRW, 13 A 3270/05:


> Die seinerzeit überprüften Dialer wiesen u. a. keine Wegsurfsperre und keinen Zusatz bei der Preisangabe "aus dem deutschen Festnetz" auf und wählten bei erfolgloser Erstanwahl eine zweite MWD-Rufnummer an.


Der Rest der Quelle ist natürlich auch lesenswert. Mehr Nachhilfe für rechtskonforme Dialeranbieter findet sich unter

Oberverwaltungsgericht NRW, 13 A 3271/05

Oberverwaltungsgericht NRW, 13 A 1453/05

Oberverwaltungsgericht NRW, 13 A 1454/05

Es kommt 2 Jahre zu spät, aber sonst nett. Mindestens eine Entscheidung steht wohl auch noch aus, wenn ich richtig vermute.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## OskarMaria (27 Februar 2006)

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat mal wieder zugeschlagen & knapp 70.000 Dialern die Registrierung entzogen. Sie verfügte die Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 24.02.2006, das Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab dem 15.08.2003. Eine Auflistung der Nummern findet man
hier:

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## sascha (27 Februar 2006)

Ist bekannt. Ich warte noch auf die ausführliche Begründung der BNA. Da war heute leider Rosenmontag...


----------



## technofreak (28 Februar 2006)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=335
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=14047


> News vom 28. Februar 2006
> 
> Bundesnetzagentur sperrt weitere 66.000 Dialer – Intexus kuendigt Rechtsmittel an


Stellungnahme der BNetzA steht  noch aus 

tf


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2006)

Das Problem ist schon länger bekannt.


			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Helena hat das mit dem Gesetz eben verstanden, wie man´s eben verstehen kann. Erstaunlich, das sie sich mit den TKG § auskennt aber einen Preis nicht sieht.


Genau, die kleine Helena hatte das Gesetz verstanden und hätte gewusst, wie der Dialer aussehen müssten.

Vermutlich war es in wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht genau richtig, nicht auf das kluge Kind zu hören. Ein weniger rechtskonformer Dialer macht viel mehr Umsatz. Bis der Prozess der De-Registrierung zum Tragen kommt, ist die Kohle ohnehin eingesackt und die Verbraucher werden nicht wissen, wie sie die zurückholen könnten.

Dietmar Vill

PS: Links zu zurückliegenden Gerichtsentscheidungen beim OVG NRW


----------



## Teleton (28 Februar 2006)

Man ist also verwundert, dass keine Einzelfallprüfung der 66.000 Dialer stattgefunden hat 





> „Sehr irritierend finde ich, dass einige der angesprochenen Dialer nie Einwahlen hatten und teilweise nie online waren. Wie dort "Verbraucherbeschwerden" oder "eigene Ermittlungen" stattgefunden haben sollen, ist mir nicht ganz klar.“


Na so  irritierend ists eigentlich nicht. Bei aufmerksamer Lektüre der von dvill zitierten Rechtsprechung wäre aufgefallen, dass die BNA sich auf Stichproben verlassen darf, wenn die Dialer über die gleiche Rechtskonformitätserklärung verfügen (vgl. OVG Urteil unter Ziffer 7).


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2006)

Zitat: "die Beschaffenheit eigener Produkte überprüfen."

Das war die richtige Idee.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

*die richtige Idee*

:lol: 

with best regards

*Musterhaft*


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2006)

Kramen wir mal tief in der Mottenkiste...


> Mainpean wehrt sich vehement gegen den Anschein, zweifelhafte Geschäfte gemacht zu haben. Man distanziere sich „nach wie vor eindeutig von illegalen Methoden der Zahlungsabwicklung im Internet“, so Unternehmenssprecher Kai T*. Man sei sich keiner Schuld bewusst: „Wir sind der Meinung, stets im Sinne des Gesetzes gehandelt zu haben.“


Wann war das?
Lange her...
http://www.zeit.de/2003/46/0190-nummern


----------



## tuxedo (28 Februar 2006)

Und ich schätze, dass auch dieses Mal die Kosten für die Prüfung der Dialer, für die Registrierung und Deregistrierung zu Lasten des Steuerzahlers gehen und nicht zu Lasten der verursachenden Firma. Richtig?

Erhält die Firma überhaupt eine Strafe - mal von der Deregistrierung abgesehen? Oder sonst einen finanziellen Verlust?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

> Zitat:
> Mainpean wehrt sich vehement gegen den Anschein, zweifelhafte Geschäfte gemacht zu haben. Man distanziere sich „nach wie vor eindeutig von illegalen Methoden der Zahlungsabwicklung im Internet“, so Unternehmenssprecher Kai T*. Man sei sich keiner Schuld bewusst: „Wir sind der Meinung, stets im Sinne des Gesetzes gehandelt zu haben.“



Wundert das, der "123andreas" ist doch immer so gratlinieg :lol: 

Money for nothing


Rechtschreibefehler bitte ich zu entschuldigen


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Erhält die Firma überhaupt eine Strafe - mal von der Deregistrierung
> abgesehen? Oder sonst einen finanziellen Verlust?


Bis heute hat kein Dialerbetreiber auch nur einen müden Cent für die Registrierung  gezahlt.
(Wie es eigentlich vorgesehen war/ist) 

cp


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2006)

Bezüglich der Umsatzträchtigkeit der Layoutgestaltung machte man sich viele Gedanken. Eine im Ansatz respektvolle Wahrnehmung der damaligen RegTP war erkennbar, aber scheinbar zu wenig ausgeprägt.

Bei der programmtechnischen Umsetzung wurde der Durchsetzungswille der heutigen BNetzA offensichtlich in der mittelfristigen Perspektive unterschätzt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (1 März 2006)

Heise hat es nun auch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Vormerken: * Kehraus-Tag 17.6.05 **

Ein Jahr nach Einführung eines deutlichen dritten Zustimmungsfensters ist der Albtraum der Dialerei praktisch beendet.

Dialer sind nicht verboten. Sie sind nur hinreichend deutlich für jedermann zu erkennen.

Das Verbraucherministerium ist vermutlich weiter auf der Suche nach einem seriösen Anbieter. Damit sind sie schön beschäftigt. Jetzt stört es nicht mehr. Das Problem ist gelöst.

In der Rückschau noch einige Meilensteine der Entwicklung, die mit der Verfügung 54 eingeleitet wurde:

- August 2003 -

Aufregung unter den Einwahlkönigen. "Die Uhr, die den User immer auf die Kosten hinweist, zeigt neuerdings die realen Kosten an."

- September 2003 -

Wo und wie ist der Preis schön unauffällig?

- November 2003 -

Google greift durch mit Adwords.

- November 2003 -

Aus der Gerüchteküche des hässlichen Dialers: Das Gewerbe entdeckt den Sinn real existierender Vorschriften und Maßsysteme für Schriftgrößen und Kontrast.

- Februar 2004 -

Das Einwahlwetter könnte besser sein.

- März 2004 -

Die Goldgräberzeiten sind vorbei. Die Medien klären auf.

- März 2004 -

Die Konversionsraten sinken, die Server husten.

- April 2004 -

AntiVir wird zum Angstgegner.

AntiVir stört die Geschäfte und ausgeglichen Gemütslagen.

- April 2004 -

Ob der User bereit ist, dafür Geld auszugeben?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Vormerken: * Kehraus-Tag 17.6.05 **

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=32923 


> K.: Ein generelles Verbot von Dialern ist nicht sinnvoll, denn ein
> solches Verbot würde auch die seriösen Anbieter treffen, die weitaus in der
> Überzahl sind. Es geht darum, den Missbrauch dieses neuen Kommunikations- und Abrechnungsmittels einzudämmen.


Wie simpel es doch in Wahrheit  war, eine  schlichte deutlich sichtbare Preisauszeichnungspflicht 
(das Trauerfenster) und das Problem war von heute auf morgen gegessen 
Eine  Frage bleibt offen: Wo sind denn die "weitaus überzähligen"  Dialeranbieter geblieben?

War wohl doch etwas zu seriös, um sie weiter für  Dialer  zu begeistern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=102306#post102306


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


diese Hoffnung hat man gerade 3 Monate gedauert, dann sind auch diese
 Träume wie Seifenblasen geplatzt

(Der Link geht nicht mehr, man mochte es nicht mehr, bei den Geschäftsbesprechungen  Zuschauer zu haben)


----------



## dvill (16 August 2006)

*AW: Vormerken: * Kehraus-Tag 17.6.05 **

"Diese Seite dient einzig dem Zweck, Sicherheit und Vertrauen im Internet zu schaffen."

Die Geschäfte sind gemacht. Zweck erfüllt.

Auf zum nächsten Kapitel.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: Vormerken: * Kehraus-Tag 17.6.05 **

Gesucht wird ...

Nix Neues, aber immer wieder nett.


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vormerken: * Kehraus-Tag 17.6.05 **

vzbv | Presse | Mitteilungen | 26.10.2009 - Koalitionsvertrag - Wachstum durch Verbrauchervertrauen


> Laut Koalitionsvertrag soll es künftig ein "verpflichtendes Bestätigungsfeld für alle Vertragsabschlüsse im Internet" geben. "Das schafft mehr Sicherheit auf dem Marktplatz des 21. Jahrhunderts. Die neue Regierung sollte dieses Vorhaben schnellstmöglich umsetzen", so Billen. Jährlich fallen Hundertausende bei der Suche nach kostenlosen Online-Angeboten auf so genannte Kostenfallen im Internet herein. Der Schaden für die Verbraucher liegt im mehrstelligen Millionenbereich.


Das dritte Zustimmungsfenster für Einschüchterungsfallen.

Gegen die Dialerei war das ja wirksam.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vormerken: * Kehraus-Tag 17.6.05 **



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/1223/index.html Gegen die Dialerei war das ja wirksam.


...und bei der Dialerei kam dieses Fenster auch erst nach vielen Jahren... So macht man einen auf Verbraucherschutz, nachdem man jahrelang organisierte Kriminalität laufen ließ.


dvill schrieb:


> Die Geschäfte sind gemacht. Zweck erfüllt.
> Auf zum nächsten Kapitel.
> Dietmar Vill


Mal sehen, was dann kommt...
Die Pipeline ist voll


----------

